# Cleaning glass (in and out)



## idris (9 Sep 2011)

Are the magnetic algae scrapers the best way to clean a deep tank. I've got a razor-on-stick type but it's not really up to the job. 

And any tips for cleaning the outside of the glass? Especially things like kids hand prints. I don't want to risk using things like window cleaners, either for the sake of the fish, plants or silicone holding the tank together.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (9 Sep 2011)

I use the green scowering pads that you use in the kitchen. For the glass I use windowlene does the job. I have used it for years with no adverse reactions to the tank or the fish.


----------



## clonitza (9 Sep 2011)

For outside I use my photo camera cleaning solution and some microfiber cloth. 

For inside I use a JBL cleaning glove:




and a razor blade where I can't reach with the glove.


----------



## Alastair (10 Sep 2011)

for outside,the simplest method ive found, is get two big bunches or loo roll, one wet one dry. use the wet one over all the glass, then follow with dry. does the job for me and means i use no chemicals etc


----------



## idris (10 Sep 2011)

My tank is as deep as my arms are long, so the magnetic ones definitely have something in their favour. But if they're not getting any votes I may just take my scuba gear off eBay.


----------



## idris (25 Apr 2012)

clonitza said:
			
		

> For outside I use my photo camera cleaning solution and some microfiber cloth.
> 
> For inside I use a JBL cleaning glove:
> 
> ...



I've just been going through some old posts, and it struck me that these JBL gloves look just like the body scrub / exfoliating gloves that boots sell. Are they the same (cos the Boots one are dirt cheap!)


----------



## clonitza (26 Apr 2012)

Hi, they must be the more or less the same, the JBL gloves I think have also some aluminium inserts (hope this is the correct english term) into the fabric. Regarding the glove, I'm using it now to clean the hardware/hardscape and for glass I'm using a DIY scraper that works better and faster than the glove -> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=21221


----------



## flygja (26 Apr 2012)

I use a combination of that body scrub glove (cheap as chips at a pharmacy), a light scouring pad that isn't abrasive enough to scratch the glass (good for tank edges) and a blade attached to a chopstick for areas I can't access. No I don't use the same glove to shower or the same chopstick to eat my noodles with   

For the outside, just regular cloth and water for me. When I wanna shoot photos, I go over it with window cleaner and newspaper


----------

